# Wedgefield Snowblower Information



## hawkerxj (Feb 18, 2015)

Does anyone have any information on these old snowblowers. Such as what years they were made and what other brands they were sold under for part interchangability. A search on this site only brings up 2 threads by a user named PWM. Mine looked identical to his, even the serial number on the motor HM100-159005D SER 9193D is identical. I thaught I read that 9193D was the date of manufacture, so that would mean 9th year of a decade 193rd day of the year.
Accoridng to PWM they were made by Outdoor Products Ltd in Brampton ON, Canada.
These machines look almost identical to the Canadiana Snowblowers of the same era. 
I'm in the process of resto-modding My Wedgefield 1026 into some monstrosity and calling it a Binford 6100.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

Side shots could be very helpful.


----------



## hawkerxj (Feb 18, 2015)

I can't find any, and it is completely disassembled at the moment.
It looks the same as this Canadiana, except mine has the 10hp motor instead of the 8hp and a different color paint job.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

looks like a noma


----------



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

*I say Deere*

To me it looks like Deere built your machine, the Brentwood and Arctic Cat, circa early 70's. Look at the large, spiral, chute worm type gear. The auger blades and auger housings look the same.


----------



## RAYAR (Mar 7, 2015)

Looks like the Canadiana, Noma, late '70s. They were made under so many different names and colors too. That one still has the dash mounted lever to engage the blower and has the above grip drive lever. Also the speed and blower controls have the long handles.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

the front auger worm gear case looks similar to an Ariens, it may have been subbed out to them.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

deeres were built by ariens for a long time with different control panels


----------



## hawkerxj (Feb 18, 2015)

I didn't think it would be the same as the Deere, since the Deere have different stampings for the side of the buckets(triangle at the top vs full round) and the sides are welded on. Deere also have bolt on wheels.

That Brentwood and Arcticat looks the same, other than the gas tank. 
Did Ariens make this auger gear case?


----------



## RAYAR (Mar 7, 2015)

Those are the auger gear boxes that are on the older Canadiana and similar machines. They seem to be bullet proof. They also use oil for a lubricant.


----------



## hawkerxj (Feb 18, 2015)

Yeah I opened mine up last year, it didn't have any oil, just a black sludge from probably 3-4 decades of use. The worm looked in good shape and the brass gear showed little wear. I used a EP gearoil in mine.
So far all the bearings and bushings I have needed have were availble at industrial supply places, but I still need to buy/make a new shaft for the wheels. The bushing were worn out, and wore a groove in the shaft, the drive gear is welded on which adds problems for disassembly.


----------

